
Humans can't read URLs. How can we fix it? - asdf-asdf-asdf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-wB1VY3Nrc
======
dfabulich
In this video, a Googler here proposes adding the "ETLD+1" part of the domain
name as a "chip" where the extended-validation certificate name used to be.

So this link:
[https://jakearchibald.github.io/svgomg/](https://jakearchibald.github.io/svgomg/)

Would look like this in the browser:

    
    
        jakearchibald.github.io | https://jakearchibald.github.io/svgomg/
    

The proposal appears at 16:45
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-wB1VY3Nrc&t=16m41s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-wB1VY3Nrc&t=16m41s)

~~~
jaffathecake
More specifically,
[https://workforus.theguardian.com/index.php/careers/](https://workforus.theguardian.com/index.php/careers/)
would look like this:

    
    
         theguardian.com | workforus.theguardian.com/index.php/careers/

